# The dogs nobody wants...



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I did a photo shoot at Dogs Trust West Calder, Scotland today and these are some of the dogs I photographed in the rain. Some of the dogs have been at the rescue for several months.

A member of dogs trust staff said nobody wanted Shane, because members of the public said he was ugly!  

Shane: NEEDS NEW HOME by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr



Tasha




Will






Chops, Old staffy girl!








If you are interested in any of the dogs, then please contact Dogs Trust West Calder.
Dogs Trust - West Calder Centre


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

No way! I think Shane is the best looking out of the bunch.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> No way! I think Shane is the best looking out of the bunch.


Me to  they are all lovely & I hope they get happy ever after homes soon x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs, I hope they soon find the loving homes they deserve!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Having a softspot for sighthounds I think Shane and Will are gorgeous!!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

poor shane he is definatly not ugly at all. i think hes a handsome chap!

i hope they all find loving forever homes soon. 

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh they're all so sweet. I love Will :001_wub:

Hope they get their forever homes soon.


----------



## rik6230 (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful dogs and great photos. I hope they will find a home soon.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

From the Dogs trust web site, it apears that the dogs still haven't found there forever home!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Awwwwww lovely looking dogs. Hopefully someone will adopt them soon.


----------

